# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Eddy's 36'' x 24" x 48" Paladurium Construction Journal : Pictures!

## eddy planer

Hi folks,

I'm must admitted I had already gone crazy and I want more, i mean crazy over another new difficult challenging project.This time will be gone lagi mega, taller and deeper.

I'd already got my wife's approved to DIY another mega one in my living hall, :Jump for joy:  But how am i going to look for this tank? Will it be as cheap as my monster tank? :Confused: 

I give myself 1-2 months to design to build or hunt for this tank. Anyone there notice or seen such tank to be given away or sell , let me know, please.

Will upload and share my new design of 5-6ft tall palu soon.

Let me know your thoughts

----------


## Goondoo

Eddy,
Get a life....  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

You should consider having an open house to your projects. I miss Van Kleef.... its the first place in my life I saw Cardinal Tetras!

----------


## samhon

dear eddy,

your previous build was really an inspiration, i am so looking forward to this upcoming one, hopefully when i get my new house, i would be able to get some advice and wisdom from your threads  :Smile:

----------


## juke

Anticipating your new project. Please update pictures of the setup.

----------


## dkk08

Yo Eddy, I totally understand the craziness or poison you're experiencing, but I doubt you'll be able to find a 2nd hand 5or6x3x3 ft tank in any marketplace or buy/sell forums…

I can however recommend you a tank maker who has done numerous projects for big organizations and can proudly say made quite a few odd shape and sizes tank…

I may be wrong but for a tank with 5or6x3x3 ft it may set you back $3.5k to $5k  :Shocked:  but I may be wrong

And also with a 3ft height, you'll need lights that can penetrate that deep and using MH would not be ideal as the heat generated and the high consumption of electricity may just give your wife a big  :Shocked: 

I would suggest using LEDs and this tank maker do have some new LEDs set that can penetrate as deep as 4-5 metres but I do not know how much it'll cost, in the long run LEDs will still be more cost efficient 

Lastly with that size of a tank what theme do you plan to have? The plants, the background, water area and lastly the faunas… but of course you're already planning an drawing them out as I type this… 

Hope to see your master plan soon  :Wink: 

P.S. I'm not related to this particular Tank Maker but just that he has done some of my tanks and setups and I've seen his work as well as am interested in getting the LEDs set from him as well

----------


## limz_777

3 x 3 x 6 is a unusual dimension , might have to custom make it , have you consider a 5 x 2.5 x 2.5 tank placed vertical ?

----------


## BFG

With a 3x3x5/6, he could do a real waterfall setup and the splash area would be contained by the 3x3ft area at the base. With ferns and orchids hanging at the side. The 3x3ft base could be a mini pond with terrapin or some medium sized fishes. I don't think this obsession is crazy, my believe is for a person to try how far he can go with what he has. You'll only live once!

----------


## ranmasatome

terrapin??? ewwwww....lol :Smile:

----------


## edwardchuajh

AAHH eddy!

I wanna see the plans!

haha and yes, Desmond, I believe eddy's looking into LED lights too =)

Let us know when you get your LED set too!

----------


## eddy planer

DIY LED light isnt come cheap at all...SGD280 each! but over all i'll save to break even at least 12 months time.

My proposed 5ft tall tank with sliding doors going to be customise made and will cost me SGD500 with free delivery. :Sad:  so expensive :Crying:  more expensive than my 6ft palu tank!

Anyway... by May i putting it up that's my promise.

----------


## dkk08

> My proposed 5ft tall tank with sliding doors going to be customise made and will cost me SGD500 with free delivery. so expensive more expensive than my 6ft palu tank!
> 
> Anyway... by May i putting it up that's my promise.


Hey Eddy, seriously ah 5ft Custom made tank with sliding doors only $500??? That's extremely cheap already! Can PM me the contacts for the tank maker? The last I ask for a 3ft with sliding doors is already $350!  :Exasperated: 

Ok we'll be eagerly waiting for your new Palu and Openhouse  :Jump for joy:

----------


## eddy planer

> Hey Eddy, seriously ah 5ft Custom made tank with sliding doors only $500??? That's extremely cheap already! Can PM me the contacts for the tank maker? The last I ask for a 3ft with sliding doors is already $350! 
> 
> Ok we'll be eagerly waiting for your new Palu and Openhouse


Ok lah Desmond

I seriously going to bargain up to SGD400 tomorrow, I'm going to see the boss.Can i have the design of your proposed 3ft tank with sliding door.? with this 2 tanks to made, i think i can lower to SGD350!!! :Evil:

----------


## dkk08

> Ok lah Desmond
> 
> I seriously going to bargain up to SGD400 tomorrow, I'm going to see the boss.Can i have the design of your proposed 3ft tank with sliding door.? with this 2 tanks to made, i think i can lower to SGD350!!!


That's the problem, I've already maxed out on the no. of tanks available at home... the wife is already giving me an Ultimatum sighz... unless I can convince her otherwise  :Embarassed: 

But I guess a quote is harmless  :Angel: 

What's your email? I email you the "drawing"

----------


## Blue Whale

>"< speechless...

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

I'm camping here :Grin:

----------


## edwardchuajh

> DIY LED light isnt come cheap at all...SGD280 each! but over all i'll save to break even at least 12 months time.
> 
> My proposed 5ft tall tank with sliding doors going to be customise made and will cost me SGD500 with free delivery. so expensive more expensive than my 6ft palu tank!
> 
> Anyway... by May i putting it up that's my promise.


eddy, I just did a quick calculation for a 30 Cree DIY LED Light, it should amount to about SGD$350-400 or more depends on how fancy you want it.

but considering how much cooler they'll be than using MH and the electricity savings, might be worth it.

This guy is the guy with one of the best DIY LED light tutorial so far I've found. 24 Crees White and 24 Royal Blues for a total of 48 for his marine tank. But he bought his LEDs at this place which cost twice as much as DealExtreme, and the other stuff will be cheaper in Singapore, so his costings might not be accurate.

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...readid=1587273

----------


## eddy planer

> 30 Cree DIY LED Light, it should amount to about SGD$350-400


Like that I  :Knockout: 

My 5-6 ft tall tank plus SGD350-400 and all the palu materials coming close to SGD980!!!!

It's about time for me to replace my tyres ..going to be "botak" that another SGD450!!! wait cannot go outings how?

Anyone sponsor? :Razz:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Like that I 
> 
> My 5-6 ft tall tank plus SGD350-400 and all the palu materials coming close to SGD980!!!!
> 
> It's about time for me to replace my tyres ..going to be "botak" that another SGD450!!! wait cannot go outings how?
> 
> Anyone sponsor?


At the rate that you are going, you can soon conduct workshops already. You always attend other's workshops, it is time that others attend yours. :Jump for joy:

----------


## eddy planer

> At the rate that you are going, you can soon conduct workshops already. You always attend other's workshops, it is time that others attend yours.


"Paisei" "paisei" ..shy shy :Embarassed:

----------


## edwardchuajh

Well can hold palu workshop and put a box:

"Fund My Next Palu! Thanks!"

Then we can all sponsor a bit LOL

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

I really cannot afford to fork out SGD300 more for the tank...but I planning to DIY tank myself, which cost me only SGD150 of 8mm thick glass panels with free delivery or SGD100 8mm thick acrylic panels, all are customize cut according to my 5ft tall tank application.

As for acrylic panels , anybody tried silicon it to tank before?

Please advice me gurus.

----------


## eviltrain

you need to acrylic cement/glue/chroform to stick them together first. but from your size of your project, i suggest you stick to glass better. i worry that the acrylic will be out of shape once you finish everything inside

----------


## felix_fx2

Eddy's so fast already turning his words during last meet-up to reality.

BTW, 5-6FT tall you'll need really thick acrylic don't you think so eddy? Then it might not be feasible any longer. I am not sure about sticking them as i am not sure myself so i can't comment.

----------


## dkk08

Hey Eddy, like I mention before better be safe then sorry next tome, try and see if you can squeeze the funds from somewhere better to get the professionals to do it

----------


## BFG

Acrylic and silicone won't be able to stick together.

----------


## eddy planer

Thanks BFG, noted! :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

I'm in the midst of getting 3ft long x 2 ft width x 4 ft height tank within this week... sorry folks, i'm not getting 5-6ft tall tank due to my tank stand is about 2.5 ft height together 5 or 6ft tank will be 8.5ft has already touching the ceiling and i have to be realistic .

I getting the glass panels tomorrow and I'll personally DIY this tank myself.

I 'll upload more step by step DIY pictures till my paludarium tank fully complete together with all the fauna and flora.

So stay tune..folks!

----------


## felix_fx2

eddy, please also take a full area shot.
It will be a blast to see in it full to me.

----------


## reveru

wow, sounds very exciting.  :Grin:  *camps here and wait*

----------


## Aquanoob

Eddy, look like we are going to see another big project coming out. Waiting for your picture updates.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Here my Paludarium design

4ft tall x 3ft length x 2ft wide 

Noticed that my palu design has 1ft tall specialty for water.

Later I 'll be DIY the tank in afternoon... more pix will be upload soon.

stay tune

----------


## reveru

wow still got CAD.. serious liao...  :Grin:

----------


## pumpkin

Hello Eddy
I had/have plans of doing one of these types of vivariums myself later ( no where to put at the moment ). Instead of doing the interior with GS & silicone have you considered using "SIKA" ( excuse capitals not shouting ) which is what the Europeans use. Mix coconut peat & peat moss powder with it & paint it on the GS with a paint brush. I know "SIKA" is available in BKK & should be available in Sing.
I noticed you are/ seem to have a "false" gutter". I was planning on glueing ( siliconing) small peices of glass on top of the top of the water part & glueing another strip of glass on top of the small bits for the sliding door's. Hoping ( in theory ) that the air coming in from the bottom would push the heat caused by the lights to be forced out - sort of by convection.
Bob

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

I'm DIY constructing a 48" height X 36" length X 24" width exo-terra with the courtesy of glass maker who willing to allow me use his workshop to construct this exo-terra

Here the some pix of the ready cut glass materials



See the size of the ready-cut glass material ready for fabrication.



I got to be very careful the alignment and ensure both 4ft tall glass panels are secure with glass vice.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

Another pix. Watch me silicone those 3 units 4ft tall glass panels , 1ft tall glass panel and bottom glass panel. 



Completed silicon this 3 units of 4ft tall glass panels and 1 unit of 1ft glass panel with bottom glass panel. On advice of the glassmaker, I need to allow the silicon bonding to cure for at least 36hrs, which mean i have to come back to work on the top glass panel,sliding doors and aluminum slots for sliding doors





That's all folks. Please stay tune till Thursday!

----------


## blue33

are those silicone strong enough to hold the glass?  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> Hello Eddy
> I had/have plans of doing one of these types of vivariums myself later ( no where to put at the moment ). Instead of doing the interior with GS & silicone have you considered using "SIKA" ( excuse capitals not shouting ) which is what the Europeans use. Mix coconut peat & peat moss powder with it & paint it on the GS with a paint brush. I know "SIKA" is available in BKK & should be available in Sing.
> I noticed you are/ seem to have a "false" gutter". I was planning on glueing ( siliconing) small peices of glass on top of the top of the water part & glueing another strip of glass on top of the small bits for the sliding door's. Hoping ( in theory ) that the air coming in from the bottom would push the heat caused by the lights to be forced out - sort of by convection.
> Bob



Hi Bob!

Nice to meet you all the way in Thailand! Just went there last 2 weeks ago to buy White Tree Frog from Chatchukat and also joined the fun of Red Shirts protect near Siam Bank! hehehe!

I really love Thailand where I can buy large all kind of exotic animals for my paludarium!!!

Yes , I thought of using SIKA compound to water proof the concrete for my 6ft palu , i checked through and i found that SIKA isnt suitable as is really toxin to my fauna/flora due to content of a little of mercury.

You may use pre-mixed cement with waterproof compound in package for your project.

Hope this will help you, Bob!

----------


## eddy planer

> are those silicone strong enough to hold the glass?


No problem with that Adrian.. but let us pray this tank will be a success one..

----------


## blue33

what type of silicone for gluing tank?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Adrian

I'm using GS clear silicon..i bought 30 bottles clear silicon( just fresh from manufacturer)

----------


## eviltrain

bro eddy, can't wait to see all your step by steps. very poisonous

----------


## Shaihulud

Wow! Your action speaks louder than words.

----------


## BFG

Eddy, shouldn't the glass pane be sitting on the base?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Hey Eddy,

Wonderful project! Kudos to you! Do keep us updated :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> Eddy, shouldn't the glass pane be sitting on the base?


Hi BFG

No, its can't do that as i need to silicon between the tall glass panel and the base (within 3mm apart) to allow proper strong silicon bonding between the tall glass panel and the base. It's same apply to all glass panels if we want to fabricate the tank , must be at least 3mm apart to allow proper strong silicon in between the 2 glass panels.

----------


## barmby

You are an asset to the forum. Thanks for sharing. This is my first post in vivariums. Because I know nothing about 'viva', I really lack interest. You can check my AQ stats, never post in vivarium. 

Therefore, my knowledge is limited.

Word of advice - Less is more  :Smile:

----------


## cdckjn

Whoa, Brother, that's fast! You that you continue to update and post step-by-step pictures. Sure looks SUPER GREAT. cannot wait for your tank to be up and going!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

thanks for your so encouraging words that really made my day.

Like I said before I wont disappoint you guys , I'll definitely impart everything what I do here to enrich you guys and improve your skills to upper hand knowledge for your plan DIY palu/viva projects. :Smile: 

will upload you , how to setup flora and waterfall in CAD soon.

----------


## reborn4ever

Cool man.. Cant wait to see your poison project... By the way, are you going to show us step by step with picture on what you are doing?  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi reborn4ever

You bet on it! no sweat! :Smile: 

Every single details, step by step with picture till the whole project complete that include flora and fauna.

Tomorrow, I'll be working on the top part of the tank...that's include drilling 2 holes through 8mm thick glass at the lower right side glass panel for filtering system.

stay tune , folks


Hey mod, i need your favour, can you please help me to change my thread from " Proposal of 5-6ft tall 3x3 tank for my new paludarium project" to Eddy's 36'' x 24" x 48" Paladurium Construction Journal : Pictures!

----------


## aquarius

Hi Eddy, You're an inspiration!! Having followed you through your 6ft setup, i can't wait for you to finish your current setup. I believe it's going to be another awesome palu!!  :Smile:

----------


## Merviso

Wow! This is really getting very interesting and poisonous! Eddy, we will be looking forward to your open house soon... Cheers!

----------


## pumpkin

Hello Eddy
Thanks for the info. on SIKA. If this is the case I am surprised as the Europeans use SIKA in their PDF vivariums & from what I have read PDF's are very sensitive froggies. If my Viv bexomes a reality I may have to reconsider the use of SIKA.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Pumpkin


Why not, I really wish you all the best to your project into reality!  :Jump for joy: 

Please do upload your project on your new thread and let us know how you do it...step by step with pictures, ok?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

Thanks for staying tune with me.

Upload more pictures of my 36'' x 24" x 48" Paladurium under construction! 


Look at silicon being glue between 2 glass panels by 4-5mm apart for solid bonding.



Just finished constructed the 4 upper glass steps mean for tempered top glass lid





Lower glass step for sliding window completed



Another side of glass step 



Materials for my palu



Enclosed the few slider aluminum plate which i bought from St George road 



Cut to size 3ft long material for sliding window


Testing Testing ..see it fit to lower glass step!


Higher top glass...



See this fit in!



A closed up




Stay tune !

----------


## eviltrain

more poison please. great job!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

More pictures! the top glass lid has send for tempered will be ready this Saturday or tomorrow.

Drainage system materials



The proposal of lower drainage system is being located



Noticed the 8mm thick of glass panel and suitable ball valve and connector.



Mark across with white permanent marker for glass work for drilling through glass panel.



The whole 36x24x48 palu is now 65% to complete. Hopefully I can complete the whole tank this Sat or Sun.


Thanks for viewing folks..

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

Thanks for staying tune..with me.

Here you are with some pictures of my DIY tank

Silicon the slider plate on the lower glass step panel and upper glass as well.





Here I'm armed with drilling machine and its diamond drill bit for drilling through glass



Drilling at the lower glass panel...mean for drainage system





Diamond drill bit in action!



Now I'm drilling the upper part of the glass panel..





stay tune more pictures on the way!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks.

I am really having a blast to DIY my 1 st tank, I'm not too sure, I just wanted to share my progress and see if anyone has any helpful comments or suggestions during this DIY.

Here some upload picture as promise.

At last this connector went though after successfully drill at the lower part!





The lower part fittings connector fit very well. Silicon the inner thread and its screw as well. This time , this part must be totally water proof!



Another closed up!



This is sliding window, just seal the slider plate to the glass window with silicon



another close up 


I had already completed 85% on my DIY tank, I just send the top glass lid for template and I need to wait for at least 2-3 days to complete. Any comments?



Here I am.. posing my 1st DIY monster tank ever, still waiting to paste black Oyama and its top glass lid with white plastic mesh.




Thanks for viewing..if anyone has any helpful comments or suggestions to improve or anything. I'm more than glad to hear from you, gurus!

----------


## ranmasatome

You look soooooooooooo tired eddy.. haha... Good good work.  :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

Hey Eddy, take care don't tire yourself out, its a great looking tank and your DIY skill is really good! Can't wait to see the progress of the setup! And I definitely think that we should have a vivarium open house at your place  :Grin:

----------


## fotoudavid

Really respect you bro, i am almost giving up my tank...............

but you just keep going and going...... :Jump for joy: 

wishing you all the best in the set up!!!

----------


## felix_fx2

Wha this thread is toxic!
Kudos to you eddy, i didn't notice where this will be housed this time.

1 word for the tank, Beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

Gosh....
Eddy... You are really hardcore.

I am impressed.

----------


## diazman

i respect you bro. :Smile:  the tank is simply marvelous! 

is there going to be an open house?  :Grin:

----------


## BFG

Eddy, google Uniseal. It provide a better fit for your drainage pipe. Never mind, I link it here for everyone benefit. By the way, does anyone knows whether this product is available in our country?

http://www.wernersponds.com/uniseals%20sizes.htm


Hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## wethead

Eddy

Amazing start. Would love to have a Poison Dart Frog tank but unfortunately we can not have them in Australia. Just though I would share with you one of my favorite links to a build of similar scale to your build. 

http://www.poison-frogs.com/e0301.html

An amazing Vivarium with lots of pics for the build and some good ideas on keeping the glass from fogging up by using convection current up the front pane of glass. 

Great work cant wait to see you tank through too fruition.

 :Well done:  Robert

----------


## ranmasatome

singapore also cannot have poison dart frogs leh.

----------


## sillyme

*clap clap clap*

Very impressive!

Just wondering. Are you DIY-ing this tank at the manufacturer's workshop?

----------


## jwuog

Yup, Singapore cannot have dart frog, but then again Singapore also cannot chew gum, I believe. But it ain't stopping some people  when there's a will, there's a way.

Long ago, I met a guy when his apartment was still at River Valley (demolished already), boy, his apartment is full of tanks: freshwater, marine, vivarium, paludarium, you name it.

He showed me his 'portfolio'  it's a menagerie of critters, insects, dart frogs, colourful chameleon/lizards. It's really wow! This guy is a pro, I don't know if he's still in this line or not, but he was something like a Green Chapter, believed he did tanks for Temasek Holdings, some doctor's office etc.

----------


## barmby

I think you are refering to Mr.Fish (Joo Chiat) if he is doing tanks for Temasek Holdings.

----------


## jwuog

By the way, Eddy, wish I was a 10th as good in DIY as you.

Amazing, you basically created your own huge Exo Terra brand tank. Respect!

----------


## jwuog

Hi Barmby, don't know his nickname, but I know him as B** (I should just play it safe and not get him into any inconveniences). I remember him telling me he did the tank specifically for the Temasek's lady boss office, among many that he did for clients.

----------


## eddy planer

> Eddy
> 
> Amazing start. Would love to have a Poison Dart Frog tank but unfortunately we can not have them in Australia. Just though I would share with you one of my favorite links to a build of similar scale to your build. 
> 
> http://www.poison-frogs.com/e0301.html
> 
> An amazing Vivarium with lots of pics for the build and some good ideas on keeping the glass from fogging up by using convection current up the front pane of glass. 
> 
> Great work cant wait to see you tank through too fruition.
> ...



Hi Robert

Thanks you so much, I really love the link ..seen the 1.8m high tank! :Shocked: 

Actually i wanted to DIY the 1.8m tall palu but my ceiling is too low for comfort. :Sad:  But i'm not totally despair as 4ft high tank is still better than none! For the critters, I have 2 White Tree frogs hiding inside my 6ft long palu. Sooner or later, I'm will be going Bangkok to lay my hands for more critters for my latest project , I love to have colourful Poison Dart frogs but Singapore  http://www.ava.gov.sg/AnimalsPetSector/CITESEndangeredSpecies/index.htm#7  does not approve and doesnt not allow these beautiful Poison Dart Frog into Singapore.

Dont worry , you see more of my DIY pictures !

Please stay tune..ok

----------


## eddy planer

> *clap clap clap*
> 
> Very impressive!
> 
> Just wondering. Are you DIY-ing this tank at the manufacturer's workshop?


Thanks for kind words.

I did mentioned right at the start before DIY begin, I got the courtesy of glass maker who willing to allow me use his workshop to construct this monster exo-terra tank.  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

> By the way, Eddy, wish I was a 10th as good in DIY as you.
> 
> Amazing, you basically created your own huge Exo Terra brand tank. Respect!


Hi jwug

Thanks for encouraging words.

You can be as good as me,just follow step by step with all the pictures i uploaded them. . You'll be the DIY Palu guru in no time!!! :Smile: 

For me , I'm just a palu newbie, lah I still need all the gurus here to help me to ensure this DIY project a successful one.

----------


## eddy planer

> i respect you bro. the tank is simply marvelous! 
> 
> is there going to be an open house?


Hi Diazman

Thanks for praising my tank, actually I love it.

Open house..sure why not!! Let me complete the whole project first and by the time, I'll have all the materials ready for mini-workshop at my house with the moderator's approval first.

----------


## eddy planer

> Really respect you bro, i am almost giving up my tank...............
> 
> but you just keep going and going......
> 
> wishing you all the best in the set up!!!



Thanks bro David

Thanks again for the tank.

----------


## eddy planer

> Hey Eddy, take care don't tire yourself out, its a great looking tank and your DIY skill is really good! Can't wait to see the progress of the setup! And I definitely think that we should have a vivarium open house at your place



Hi Desmond

Thanks, me tire? yeah, you and rama are right.

Took me 4hrs for this work.

----------


## eddy planer

> Gosh....
> Eddy... You are really hardcore.
> 
> I am impressed.


Hi Wackytpt,

Thanks,

We 're all hardcore..this is our passion!

----------


## Wackytpt

Eddy,

You are the ultimate hardcore!!

Haha

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

Thank you for staying tune with me..  :Smile: 

At last, I just got my top glass lid tempered this morning. For this hole within the glass panel, I had to seek a professional glass maker to do the job before I had lid glass panel for tempered.

Here the pictures...





Here the white plastic mesh which i bought it from Home Fix hardware , like the dimension of the white plastic mesh for your information.

 



Using all- weather double sided tape to line up the 4 edges for the white plastic mesh. Cut the white plastic mesh to size.





Apply clear silicon on the white mesh to double secure it firmly due to high humility and misting.



The top view of top glass panel with white mesh, look cool isnt?





Installed and silicon the bracket for 3xT5 36w lighting system mounting and top glass lid handles.






That's all for the top glass lid panel.

More picture on Oyama installation of glass panels, stay tune!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks,

Now the whole project is already completed at least 95%... 5% more to complete is the black Oyama sticker to paste on the walls of glass panel. This job is actually a difficult part..took me 1 hour to ensure there is no air pockets within.

uploaded pictures!!!



I have to be very careful and ensure this Oyama paper doesnt stick to each other. After peeling off the Oyama sticker paper, I sprayed the glass panel and Oyama sticker till very wet before I stick the Oyama to the glass panel.



Borrowed and used the glass maker's Oyama orange plastic plate like this for sticking and rid of air pocket that trap between the Oyama and the glass.





Now the lower drainage valve , need to cut the excess Oyama to made way for the lower drain valve.





There neatly done.. cutting out the Oyama excess.




Hey Folks

I'm pleased to inform you my DIY monster Exo Terra tank is now 100% completed Everything has gone smoothly




Phew !! this is really blast!! And i cant wait to have this Exo Terra monster tank to be FOC delivery to my home by Wednesday after lunch!!! This is truly blast !!!

I'm getting very petrified and I been pondering what kind of materials for this 4ft palu theme.

Ok folks,

Please give me another 3-4 days to upload more pix. I have to hunt more 30mm to 50mm thick Styrofoam boards, more bog woods, waterproof concrete mortar, acrylic paint of black/white/grey/yellowish brown/light brown and construction tools.

Will take more picture of the delivery on my tank to today after lunch!

Thanks for viewing... :Smile: 

stay tune folks!!

----------


## aquarius

Hi eddy, i feel that you shouldn't have pasted the oyama on the 2 side panels cos that way you'll be able to view the setup from the sides as well.

----------


## eddy planer

> Hi eddy, i feel that you shouldn't have pasted the oyama on the 2 side panels cos that way you'll be able to view the setup from the sides as well.


Good question , bro.

Let me explain,both side panels will be either built with waterfall and wood/fauna background. So with this stuation will be visible and will be look unsightly on each sides.

This theme will not be island type just fast flow stream and waterfall type.

just stay tune..but will still seek your advice or comments.You indeed very helpful with your comments.

----------


## eviltrain

i'm drooling. i'm looking forward for your next photo updates. oh, rest more if you can, you really seems tired
 :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## aquarius

Have you ever thought of just using one side of the side panel instead of two? To elaborate maybe you can use just the back and one side of the palu for your waterfall, cockboard or whatever decoration cos i feel that it'll make a beautiful scape look too restrictive when viewing from just the front. Besides, frogs, praying-mantis, geckos etc will sometimes hide among the floras making viewing difficult and frustrating cos you can only look for them from the front.  :Wink:

----------


## eddy planer

> Have you ever thought of just using one side of the side panel instead of two? To elaborate maybe you can use just the back and one side of the palu for your waterfall, cockboard or whatever decoration cos i feel that it'll make a beautiful scape look too restrictive when viewing from just the front. Besides, frogs, praying-mantis, geckos etc will sometimes hide among the floras making viewing difficult and frustrating cos you can only look for them from the front.


That's I have to agree with you..I'll be get frustrating to look at scape at the front. 

I'll see what i can do when my construction of the palu complete ..remove the Oyama at either side. hmmmm..

The left side of the panel will be totally block by waterfall construction materials and upper inlet connector which is facing beside my 3 seated sofa at the living hall whereas the right glass panel is facing my balcony tinted glass door and my 6ft palu. 

Any suggestion/comments?

----------


## Fuzzy

> Hi Desmond
> 
> Thanks, me tire? yeah, you and rama are right.
> 
> Took me 4hrs for this work.


Wow only 4 hours?? You're a very fast worker.
Can't wait to see more pictures!

----------


## cdckjn

Maybe you have to remove the right side, but when people view your tank, they will block the others viewing the TV. But with your palu, who is watching the TV?

Remove the Right side!!

The left side can be remove up to half, so that perhaps people can see what's happening in the water and the top bit exposed so that people can also see what's happening up there amongst the plants?

Just my idea.




> That's I have to agree with you..I'll be get frustrating to look at scape at the front. 
> 
> I'll see what i can do when my construction of the palu complete ..remove the Oyama at either side. hmmmm..
> 
> The left side of the panel will be totally block by waterfall construction materials and upper inlet connector which is facing beside my 3 seated sofa at the living hall whereas the right glass panel is facing my balcony tinted glass door and my 6ft palu. 
> 
> Any suggestion/comments?

----------


## aquarius

I'll have to agree with all of cdckjn's suggestions. Do a waterfall with a maximum height of about half the left side panel cos having a waterfall that's too tall without having enough length from the front view and also breadth from front to back won't look nice. Another suggestion is to have the waterfall situated on the left hand corner at an angle instead of flat on one side of the glass panel. It'll look much better. 

BTW you can also consider using frosted sticker - the type people use to frost their windows for the side cos it'll make the ugly back of the waterfall, cockboard or other decorations less obvious/visible and yet don't make the tank look too dark.

IMHO if you're using frosted sticker, use just enough to cover the back of the waterfall and not the whole side panel.

BTW are you creating the waterfall using styroform coated with cement?

----------


## unpluggedmusic

eddy i think u are hardcore... ur tank shd fit well between 2 pieces of furniture, cabinets i guess. or u can start another project with the same dimensions and sandwich your tv in the middle. God knows what your guests are watching. the tv or the tanks... haha.. the only worry i have is how secure the silicons are gonna prevent your setup from exploding outwards.. ur guests will be delighted to have exotic animals crawling up their pants.. haha jus a joke.

i salute your passion in this hobby.

----------


## unpluggedmusic

and i eagerly look forward to your presentation of the work in the tank... its been hardwork on the casing, now time for the contents. dont disappoint ya... must be breathtaking one...

----------


## David Moses Heng

> eddy i think youare hardcore... your tank should fit well between 2 pieces of furniture, cabinets i guess. or you can start another project with the same dimensions and sandwich your tv in the middle. God knows what your guests are watching. the tv or the tanks... haha.. the only worry i have is how secure the silicons are gonna prevent your setup from exploding outwards.. ur guests will be delighted to have exotic animals crawling up their pants.. haha just a joke.
> 
> i salute your passion in this hobby.



please note the usage of sms.

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

Thanks for stay tune with me. 

I just touched down from my biz trip few days ago....right now I need to plan what step i need to proceed before my construction begin

I just bought 
-2 kg of cork barks, 
-5 liters of concrete & bonding additive, 
-2 kg of premixed concrete/sand/waterproof, 
-2 set of eggcrate,
-6'' long x 4'' thick of Styrofoam sheets , 
-6'' x1'' Styrofoam sheet, 
-2kg of coconuts chips,
-2kg of peat compost, 
-2kg of peat sand, 
-couple of vines,
-hand like diftwood, 
-4 packets of small cable tiers, 
-Rio 26HF (6000l/h) pump
-2m of flexible hose for pump
-T shape connector for flexible hose
-Used Jebo canister

now still looking for Styrofoam cutter, misting system include booster pump(possible order from MistKings ),RO filter and 3ft T5HO light system maybe DIY LED light system.

Any folks who have those what I'm looking for, please come forward and discuss with me.

Thanks for viewing, folks

----------


## felix_fx2

eddy i have jebao 915, but the O rings not in good shape.
If ok for you, let me know.

----------


## Fei Miao

Updates Bro!

----------


## eddy planer

Okay okay folks, sorry for waiting.

Let me take more pictures of my construction will update you soon. This project is going to take at least 1-2 months to complete that include my aeroplane schedule.

----------


## Wingless

looking forward to see the result! all the best (:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

Here I come....
I have always had a fascination for wall waterfall and hill running streams, this time is going to be a most challenging project than my other 6ft paludarium. Since my numerous trips to Ayung River of Bali,Citarik river of West Java, Pada River of Kota Kinabalu, Kelani river of Sri Lanka and many more all over Asia really provide plenty of inspiration though.I have been thinking of keeping hill stream loaches in fish tanks and about the ways strong water flows are made, I decided to design a hill stream paludarium.

The idea is the creation of different water levels, divided by some large stones and woods that would act as small dams or something able to create torrential water. To get the water back to sump and with at least 6000 to 7000liters/hr, I put either flow from the water fall and stream,I created a double floor and a wall fast flow waterfall by the right side.

hope this will interest you guys.

Let me know your thoughts

----------


## Luc Tango

oooo, hillstream! would be quite a sight to have the loaches travelling upstream! your idea is simply fantastic! by the way Eddy, I came across a site recently while browsing through the loaches forum. hope it gives you some ideas on constructing if you haven't started or read it before. =)

http://glasstropics.com/content/making-artificial-rocks

----------


## eddy planer



----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Good News! This has been for so looooong time for this empty tank. I'd decided to construct this challenging upstream and wall waterfall construction last night till today. Here is my build progress pic.


measured and cut up the egg crate to fit the tank base.

Assembled the support base with alot of cable-tiers.


See it fitted just nice on the tank base so well. The drainage will be under the support base.


Silicon the Styrofoam bits and placed to the support base to form rocky wall.


see how this styrofoam bits been placed below the green mesh and eggcrate for better grips


See the stryofoam bit been placed together


contiune paste styrofoam bits till the wall of support base completed


draw stream curve line on the 3inch thick styrofoam


cut through the Styrofoam with heated knife.


With some craving in and place on the support base


prepare some Portland cement mixed with Warrior W5 multi bond for better waterproof.



coat the wall with mixture cement with brush. Be careful do not allow to stain your hand. Cement can cause itchiness between your fingers


wow almost like real rock



noted there are between gaps for filtering system. Remember this drainage is under the base support .


Completed the whole coating. But require at least 2 more coatings to ensure the cured cement will not crack easily.But this whole progress of 3 coatings cured cement may take about 1 week

to be continue next week...

----------


## eviltrain

woo, getting exciting.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi all,

While my rocky support base is still under construction, i do not want to wait anymore time. The background still need time to built. Some picture of my background built picture.


Noted the blue tube piping for creating waterfall and uphill stream.Proposal driftwood to be place with Easter statue


Background using eggcrate and corkbark with pots for brom flora


GS foam on the background completed


the other side of the background


these branches i got it along Rifle Range Road, there are plenty there.Use stainless steel screws to fasten the branches tightly.


Placed the completed background to the tank.Note stryofoam been place at the edge of the background to prevent any critters to creep behind the background.


3 tubs of coconut husk dust


Mixed with 2 tubs of Multi bond


stirring a little stiff but still move on


there you are completely mixed well.


Regret didnt wear gloves but still stick well without any gloves. Do not worry this Multi bond isnt toxin but will stick to my hand .Actaully easy to remove or scrub with cloth brushes. The whole curing will take about 3-4 days.

be contuine....

----------


## Fei Miao

Jia Yu! Can't wait to see the actual tank, can drop by your place sometime?  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Those pot will degrade after sometime, they mend for temporary usage only. Glad to see this project doing well.  :Well done: 




> Background using eggcrate and corkbark with pots for brom flora

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Ken and Adrian

Thanks for your interest and your encouraging words.

Hmmm, yeah.this pot maybe degrading for sometime but where can i find a small pot like this? Adrian?

Ken, sure why not! you may come to my home anytime this week but i will be on biz trip this Saturday till next week Thursday. Just call me or pm me that you are coming. Anybody want to come?

Now I'm in the midst of getting low cut sump for this project but my coffeetable act as 4ft palu stand is too low thus I may have to look for extension stand (normally used for raise up the fridge) for the coffeetable to raise up and allow sump to move in and out under much easier.

----------


## blue33

Use this to make your own pot with cable tie, you know what i mean?  :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

update looking good

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

update more pix of wall waterfall construction. I used stryofoam to built wall rocky slab waterfall for my right side of the paludariuam.


This is lower part waterfall background


just completed 3rd coatings mixture of cement and sand and the upper and lower parts of the waterfall took me 5 days.


Painting time on the upper part of waterfall, i used acrylic paint which I bought them bookstore from 3rd level at Clementi block where NTUC or Polyclinic are located.


Painting completed on the Upper part of the waterfall. It's really look like stone slab!!


Completed upper part waterfall.
Notice that the straight gap and the blue tubing.. there will be a lot of water will be coming out from there.


Completed lower part waterfall...look like real stone slab but isn't at all! :Shocked: 


will be soon to assemble the upper part and lower part slab waterfall tonight or maybe tomorrow. will update you guys!!!

Anyone who are interested to come and see my built just give me a call or pm me before friday.I more than glad to open my house to welcome you guys.If unable to made it, then after NDP or next wednesday, I'll be back from my biz trip.

be contiune....

----------


## spirit

i accidentally click on on vivarium thread.. and then, learned a new term--- vivarium..
and woo... saw this thread... nice job.. i m following this thread!! and i guess, soon.. i will setup a mini tank for myself too because of this exiting thread..
thanks for sharing...

----------


## bryan

I hope that blue hose is replaceable because it isn't very durable and will probably leak after a few months.

----------


## vivaboy76

this is art,,, sheer hardwork.... this is real passion. excellent workmanship.

wish i could do something like that............................very good indeed..... nice man.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Thanks bro spirit and vivaboy for been so encouraging and kind words really brighten my day.

Bro Bryan, I know this will happen long ago, but i want a flexible hose for this project and i find this blue flexible hose is most suitable for this project .I doubt this hose will not cause leak as this hose is just to convey a lot of water to up hill stream.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

More update pictures to thrill you guys!!! :Grin: 


Look what i bought the glow light lamp from Kuala Lumpur.


Using Sun Glow of 150w to brighten down 4ft down.


Here she shine with Sun Glow of 150w


Another side of angle


My waterfall rocky slab on the right side.


Rocky support


my uphill stream, right at the back where piece of cork bark is been silicon on the blue tube

Next week, I'll be getting sump and misting system. I already bought 6.5 buffer which will automatically set to PH 6.5 in spite of high PH of 12.5 which caused by cured cement. 

If everything work that include the waterfall...time to buy flora from World Farm Nursery at Sembawang. My 10 Green Tree frogs cant wait to try their new home!!!

Be contiune....

----------


## barmby

Won't the frog jump out ?

----------


## dkk08

Don't worry, he'll have "doors" to keep them from jumping out

----------


## vivaboy76

great buys .......things are going as planned ya...good for u.. anyway the 150w glo light ,,,will heat up the tank??? just wondering....

how much is a small misting system ???

----------


## eddy planer

Vivaboy,

Please be very careful , dont write in your sms lingo, the moderators here are very strict with that..

the 150W glo light is actually to warm the cold blooded critters and brighten the palu as well. But I may soon need to buy 3ft 4xT5 light, maybe I'll DIY LED light system for my flora In other word, 150W glo light will only shine for at least 1-2hrs and the T5 or DIY LED light will operate 4 hrs daily.

I already purchased online for Misking system with 8 nozzles from USA, this one cost me USD350 plus another USD 100 shipping charges. So you guys got chance to see my beauty soon.

you can check this site..http://www.mistking.com/home.php?cat=256,
hope this will help you.

----------


## barmby

My bad. I did not read carefully

----------


## alvinchan80

Very beautiful tank & scape... All the best & more photos please~~

----------


## benjidog

Great job Eddy! You are really the DIY man. 
Really good with the hands.
Please update photo journal on progress.
Looking forward to water gushing up?? The stream

----------


## vivaboy76

yeah Mr Viva DIY...... 
Mr eddy
hi how much is a custom made 2 ft by 1.5ft by 1.5ft tank with exo terra type concept?

----------


## eddy planer

> Very beautiful tank & scape... All the best & more photos please~~


Hi Alvin

Thanks you so much , will soon upload more picture when my sump is ready. You'll soon see my waterfall...  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> Great job Eddy! You are really the DIY man. 
> Really good with the hands.
> Please update photo journal on progress.
> Looking forward to water gushing up?? The stream


Hi benjidog

thank you so much, you can be like DIY man, too! Adrian the blue33 is one of my DIY inspiration!!

will soon update with more picture on the way!

----------


## eddy planer

> yeah Mr Viva DIY...... 
> Mr eddy
> hi how much is a custom made 2 ft by 1.5ft by 1.5ft tank with exo terra type concept?


hi vivaboy

Do you want to DIY exo terra tank yourself and will be cheaper if you do? But i know customise made can be relatively pricey, will be around SGD200 to SGD300.

----------


## blue33

:Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: ...




> Hi benjidog
> 
> thank you so much, you can be like DIY man, too! Adrian the blue33 is one of my DIY inspiration!!
> 
> will soon update with more picture on the way!

----------


## vivaboy76

hmmmm too ex ....i dont have your kind of skills to DIY on my own...

anyway, where can i find 2 ft by 1.5 ft by 1.5ft with water depth of 8 inches tank ( exo terra type)

----------


## eddy planer

If you dont mind, try a normal tank of 2ft high with acrylic plates as lid , of course with at least 20 drilled holes act as an ventilation. The front opening door can be pricey as they require hinges and balancing the 2 front doors to fit nicely.

So try to do away with 2 font open doors then since your budget is tight. Do you like me to help you to design 2ft high palu/viva tank for you?

let me know your thoughts

----------


## vivaboy76

thanks alot for your time.... actually i got the design for my viva..... may need your expert advise though...........
but i am very impressed with exo terra design cos of the high ventilation concept which creates the natural environment for the plants and animals. land Plants really do well with ventilation compared the typical tank concept with only top ventilation.

From your experience, is top ventilation good enough for the plants and animals considering the 12 hrs of light emiting fair bit of heat...???????????i am not really in favour of putting up fan,,,,though it does mimic natural wind........

sliding door type should cheaper??

----------


## eddy planer

My dear vivaboy,

My other 6ft monster is the living example and its glass lids are actually no ventilation at all but create a very good humility for both flora and critters, the ecosystem will cycle as both flora and fauna will still benefit one another ...so what the deal with or without opening door.

As for my new 4ft high palu, i must add fan to blow cool air in as my glow lamp of 150w is going to heat the whole palu in no time. Anyway i got waterfall and it'll create both humility and will also emit fine misting !

My advice do away with doors.  :Wink:

----------


## 69efan69

eddy, whats the tempt of your tank after 2 hours of 150w lighting ? curious.

and nice meeting you haha

----------


## vivaboy76

thanks eddy,

hmmmm i will get a 2 ft tank with attractive frame.........cos i am gonna put it in the hall.......dont want to have a typical glass tank

----------


## eddy planer

> eddy, whats the tempt of your tank after 2 hours of 150w lighting ? curious.
> 
> and nice meeting you haha


Hi efan

the glow lamp of 150w can generate alot of heat unlike T5HO lamp, this will help to warm my "Kodok Pesak"( Green Tree Frog or White Tree Frog) as they are cold blooded critters, thus after 4x 24w T5HO light take over for 3-4 hrs.

----------


## 69efan69

Kodok pesak! haha learn something new 

just dont let the temp soar to above 30deg cel and keep the humidity high or the basking light could quickly dry out the frog's skin

----------


## Fei Miao

Hi eddy, I'm really looking forward to seeing this tank with the flora in... :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Its almost 1 week without doing any progress and I couldnt able to source for 3ft long x 11" height sump unless i have to DIY it. But I calculate the cost of glass panels for sump vs 36''x 11" blue container and i find the blue container is so much cheaper than sump by SGD85 and all i need to just buy some filters materials and medias will do the progress very well.

So last night, went to C328. Bought the blue container,filter materials and new 10 kg of lapis sand and still lower than the cost of the glass panels.

Folks!!!! I had completed the whole plumbing system,sump and almost 90% done the whole construction of my newly monster palu except for my flora, DIY 90w powerful LED light system, misting system and DIY atmosphere controller (control light system, ventilation system and misting system ).

Attached video taking of the testing of waterfall and upstream, i'll have to run for 24 hrs with PH6.5 solution and drain/top up water at least 2 x to ensure the water parameter is stabilise.

there you are, folks!  :Smile: 

http://s957.photobucket.com/albums/a...esting1234.mp4

be contiune....

----------


## eviltrain

wa, can't wait to see the when everything filled in.
(Y)

----------


## 69efan69

wah eddy power!

----------


## benjamin216

hi eddy. was wondering how you converted the tank vertically? how you sealed the bottom part so as to hold the water? and how you created those articial rocks? really inspiring to learn from you.

----------


## eddy planer

hi Benjamin

I'm very sure you didnt read how I DIY the whole tank and the rocks from the beginning. Please refer the start of this thread and it'll definitely blast you a step by step in picture!

----------


## eddy planer

hi Folks

I just uploaded the video with flora! But now uploading picture still downloading ... please stay tune for a while more...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks!

Just completed uploading the video of my 2 monster palu and my newly set 4ft height palu!

I already bought 3ft 4x39w T5H0 light system and really work like wonder for my 4ft height/ down. The video taking I took only 2x39w T5H0 lamp and still brilliant bright! So I dont need 3x 30w powerful LED light system, just this humble power consuming 4x39w T5H0 light system.

Those flora i got in this palu are brom firebelly, mosses and button ferns. I have to keep it simple or else my critters will tend to hide.

This going to be blast to present you guys my video of newly palu and other 6ft palu as well!

there you are folks!!
http://s957.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=MOV02270.mp4

to be contiune.... fauna!!

----------


## benjamin216

i read it before, but some point i dont understand. how you connect the pump to its power point? you drilled a point for the wire to extend out? or it just follows all the way till the top lid cover? i wanna convert my 4.5ft vertically, so i wanna see if you have some suggestions to do so.

----------


## vivaboy76

sheer hardwork and skills...very good technical touch.....very professional..
natural rainforest look.....

hope to do something like that in future

----------


## eddy planer

> i read it before, but some point i dont understand. how you connect the pump to its power point? you drilled a point for the wire to extend out? or it just follows all the way till the top lid cover? i wanna convert my 4.5ft vertically, so i wanna see if you have some suggestions to do so.


Hi benjamin,

I must thank your zeal and interest in your future DIY project.

Okay, I had learned my lesson not to put any pump inside the any monster tank ( my 6ft monster's woe due to pump to act as waterfall or filter will eventually clog in due time.It's will be very troublesome if pump happened to under the support. I had to remove the support with all my flora and messed the whole set up which i meantioned in my 6ft palu thread.

So the drilled bottom hole and upper hole are mean for plumbling system(filter cum waterfall).I do have same idea of yours to convert 6ft tank to exo terra tank early this year, I'd been hunting for 2nd hand 6ftx 3ft x3ft normal glass tank but most of 6ft tank size isnt what I wanted. So I had no choice, but to DIY exo terra tank myself.

The question i like to ask you before you want consider to convert from 4.5ft tank to exo terra tank(vertical type), what is the width, the depth and the thickness(glass) of your 4.5ft tank? Is the tank 's width (opening) big enough for hinged door or sliding door? Can the thickness of glass support the weight of the hinged glass door(4.2 x2x1.5x 4mm thick glass panel usually 7-8kg)?

Or if you like the hinged acrylic door which is usually lighter than glass but the disadvantage is acrylic sheet tend to get scratches easily if not careful. As for the front bottom part of 4,5 ft will be glass panel of 1ft to seal up with silicon.

As for the top part, no top lid cover is require, there is no way for you to remove the top glass panel for opening. If you do that the whole tank will soon to collapse, trust me it happened to me before and will happen to you if you insist on. But you can drill as many holes in your preference.

Hope this will help you.

Let me know your thought

----------


## benjamin216

hmmm, then how do you pump the waterfall just by drilling the holes? are those holes connected to a canister? 

my tank is a 4.5ftX2X2 with 10mm thick glass. theres bracing all round the tank though. i was thinkin of having 2ft of glass panel from the bottom. then 1/2 feet of nesh for ventilation, followed by the next 2feet being the hinged door, you think its posible?

the main idea is for my tree frogs so i'm trying to take advantage of the height of my tank. any way, you got idea whether will cork bark start to grow fungus or rot if i put them in the tank? regular contact with water plus high humidity can grow fungus right

----------


## eddy planer

Hi ben

I used 7000l/h pump and located in sump where it can pump water up to the upper part where waterfall flow whereas the bottom part is gravity flow water to sump but i added another extra 1600l/h pump to pump in more water for compensate to 7000l/h pump.

Can you draft a design for this tank and also measure the width of the tank to draft 2ft x 60 cm(rough estimate measure) ft glass panel for the bottom front side and same goes to the glass door. So you need to order 2pc of 8mm thick glass panels for this project and 2 pcs of 2inches width x 2ft glass panel for mounting the mesh. You have to measure from inner side to side of tank for the 2 glass panels, okay.

Dont worry about the cork bark , I'm sure you have seen this corkbark is actually means to fully submerge into water for long time without any defect. My 6ft monster had been around for almost 8months and nothing had happen to any corkbark except mosses starting to grow beautifully cling it. So treat this corkbark like bogwood or diftwood.

----------


## Blue Whale

Hiyo Eddy,

4x39w T5H0 I see. I thought you were going to use the 150w (Page 6) thingy? What's stopping you from using say Ecotone E27 type? I don't know about tree frogs, but I do know temperature is critical to them, so far have you measured it? (Like just temporary hang a thermometer at the branch there, look see look see?)

Note:
- I already adjusted the hyperlink to filter by stick and range 75w to 300w - wattage equivalent, wattage is the actual consumption.
- E.g. Ecotone cool daylight Genie 11w is equivalent to 60w, 80% energy saving. 6500k.
- E27 means you can re-use that lamp holder you bought.

----------


## 69efan69

i bought the phillips tornado spiral cool daylight 15w... am looking for 24w one but no luck so far =[

http://www.philips.com.sg/c/energy-s...689617605/prd/

----------


## Blue Whale

to 69efan69;

You should write it down, then go back to that place where you make the purchase and ask them to order for you. (give your contact no. and jot their contact no. as well or name card)
You might also be interested to ask what is the price (does not cost much, 11w I bought $3.20) and how long is the reorder (not typo - accounting term) time.

----------


## 69efan69

Ahh finally got it. Jurong pt ntuc xtra. Last piece haha. Yeap cheap at only 8 dollars. 24w 6500k. Very close to exo terra's 26w 6700k bulbs which costs almost triple

----------


## dkk08

it was a real eye opener for me and I really have to kowtow (bow down) to Eddy's DIY skills especially for the background and the rocks... well you know what they say... a picture speaks a thousand words  :Grin:

----------


## 69efan69

i see really really really happy frogs!

nice enclosure!! :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## barmby

Myth about utopia is untrue

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

> Myth about utopia is untrue


I concur. Amazing project.

----------


## dkk08

You guys want to see really happy frogs?  :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

really spacious , lots of branches , good design set-up for white tree frogs

----------


## 69efan69

Great looking dumpies!!!!  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## barmby

eeeeeeeeekkkkkkk..... "*KUP POH*!"

----------


## 2ichigo2

nice frogs!

----------


## dkk08

Here's a short video clip of the tank

----------


## vivaboy76

awesome video......so natural......many frogs

----------


## aquarius

Really nice to see the final product.  :Smile:  I thought the scape would have been better if the wall panels were covered up with more vegetation. Not only that, it'll provide more covering for the frogs from the glare of the lights.

----------


## dkk08

> Really nice to see the final product.  I thought the scape would have been better if the wall panels were covered up with more vegetation. Not only that, it'll provide more covering for the frogs from the glare of the lights.


Bro aquarius, trust me Eddy tried, I tried too, but White's Tree frogs are just too rough and fat... they'll almost pull out any vegetation not strong enough on the background apart from large broms and ferns

----------


## Fei Miao

Cool, I want to see the real thing!

----------


## limz_777

> Bro aquarius, trust me Eddy tried, I tried too, but White's Tree frogs are just too rough and fat... they'll almost pull out any vegetation not strong enough on the background apart from large broms and ferns


quite true , they (***) will rescape the setup for you everytime , only sturdy plants remain

----------


## RonWill

Eddy,
I've been reading this thread, as well as your other 6ft project, and must say that these are very ambitious undertaking. Kudos kid!! Well thought out, well executed and followed through.

It was awesome to see the works in action and all those fat fat frogs with hearty appetite! Can't help thinking of frog leg porridge after Selena and I left *yummy!!*. She's very impressed too and 'fortunately', doesn't have the space (maybe she'll bug me for a smaller version). Oh, and in case you didn't realize, your new toy is a "paludarium".  :Grin: 

Here's your "Darling" (lutino cockatiel)... hope you're not thinking of having it live inside the froggies' home!


Let me dig around and see if I can pass you a sampling of live sphagnum moss. These should do great with the 6-footer's misting system.

----------


## barmby

The frog's a$$ is as big as the bird's head. OMG!

----------


## Wackytpt

I will come to rescue the cockatiel if it is living in there. 

My male cockatiel needs a mate.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Ron,

Thanks for coming over last night to boost up my confidence to feed my "Darling" (lutino cockatiel) with careful syringe feed. Its wasn't easy at all. I felt my 'Darling could make friends with all the fatties, and Darling will never live alone in that tank!

----------


## Wackytpt

Hand feeding is easy.... =p

Let not sidetrack from thread.

----------


## toe_toe7

very interesting set up..  :Smile: ..nice indeed..

----------


## eddy planer

> Hand feeding is easy.... =p
> 
> Let not sidetrack from thread.


Why not? 

Its will be very entertaining to talk about Lutino and its new friends The White Tree Frogs. Its will be a good experience to see both Lutino and Frogs, how their chemistry will be when they meet up.

I bet they will hit off good friends..dont you agree, Nic?

----------


## RonWill

Eddy,
Keeping it on topic makes discussion relevant (easier for mods to maintain thread too!) but... I think it's a great idea to continue either with Eugene or Nick's thread... or kick off one of your own (like a journal).

Now... back to our regularly scheduled program... Eddy, do you think I can do a mini mini paludarium with a 1foot cubie tank? Found it in the storeroom and that was my first thoughts! Should have that tiny Eden powerhead somewhere... :Opps:

----------


## dkk08

Hey Ron, why not, it's possible to turn your 1ft tank into a mini paludarium, why not do it at the workshop (if we have a workshop for Vivarium/Paludarium)

----------


## RonWill

Desmond,
It's a very small tank, compared to what you guys have done. Dimensions alone, severely limits the flora & fauna selection and that stretches creativity!

Keeping it to basics, possibly nothing more than a nice backdrop (love to do what others & Eddy have DIYed), couple of bogwood/twigs, some pebbles and moss! No fat fat frogs! Then again, I can pull out a couple of smaller 4-legged whatchamacallit kup pohs from Eddy's other tank!  :Grin: 

Is there a workshop in the pipeline?? I'll dig around for appropriate pieces of small driftwood... never thought I'd be using them again but as always, game to try!

----------


## eddy planer

Ron,

We will soon to start palu/viva workshop sometime Oct after my daughter complete her PSLE next month. Meanwhile I'm trying to invite the master guru, actually the adviser behind my 1st DIY Palu project. Then with him around, this workshop will be greatly benefiting to AQ palu DIY to be members.

You are to will be inviting to join us if you're really free.

----------


## RonWill

Eddy, please text me if there's any confirmed dates for the workshop. May I have 2 seats? I'll try to have something sketched out and gather opinions/suggestions. Many thanks in advance.

----------


## benjamin216

Hi eddy, after much consideration, I decided that building a new tank would be a more viable option. Can you share the tank maker's contact, so I can get a quotation from him? My single frog deserves a bigger home! Thanks!!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Benjamin,

I must salute and very happy to see your enthusiasm of planning DIY Terra-tank.

In meanwhile, you will have a problem with the glass maker to allow you to DIY their working space as their timetable is packed with their turnkey projects. I'm personally incapable of getting a quotation of 833 sump tank from the glass maker. I have been chasing him for almost two weeks.

I can recommend you getting a ready made Exo-Terra tank from Malaysia which suit to your budget. My presume they offer FOC delivery. Here is the link for your preference.
Here is the link http://www.exoreptiles.com/my/index....46_160_104_114

----------


## benjamin216

Oh haha. I was thinking of a 2x2x4/5 tank for my frog. Haha. So the only way will be to custom make it. If I hire them to build it for me, then isit possible? I'm currently sourcing for ways to bring in frogs on my own. So might as well get a big tank and get ready for the new frogs.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Benjamin,

The problem is the glass maker is hesitant to make 833 sump tank for me. They are packed with turnkey projects, and the glass maker does not want any other promises at this point of time.

That's why I linked the website earlier for you, which are most acceptable for your frogs.

----------


## benjamin216

Ohoh. I actually thought you wanted to use their space to build the monster 833 yourself. Haha. The website sells good stuff but their terrariums are much smaller than what I wanted. Btw, was troublesome when you brought your *** back from Thailand? As in the paperworks and clearence side.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Benjamin,

Maybe you can try another glass maker. You can try to print out the copy of my CAD sketch and determine the dimension yourself and show it to the glass maker. Ask him for the quote. Hope this will help.

----------


## Fei Miao

:Well done: Hats of to you Eddy, I'm still waiting to be invited to see the actual tank  :Smile: 
Great photos Desmond!



> You guys want to see really happy frogs?

----------


## eddy planer

hi ken

When will you be free? Just send a private message to me, and we go for coffee near my home.

----------


## dkk08

Thanks Ken, I'm still learning my photography skills... the subject was pretty easy to take I should put it haha

----------


## dkk08

Yo Eddy any updates?

----------


## RonWill

Des, our friend flew off again. Probably back this Wednesday. This bugger is [email protected] busy one!!

----------


## dkk08

Hahaha let me guess, his cockatiel is with you?

----------


## RonWill

Fortunately, no. Selena (my partner in crime) and I taught his family how to care for the cockatiel and they're managing ok. Our contact numbers are with them in times of need. I'm pretty tight on space as is because I'm caring for a few boarding parrots from my expat regulars.

Anyway, Eddy & I met at the bird shops around Serangoon area and he now knows why I wanted to DIY false rocks and stuffs... and it isn't for frogs! [don't ask 'cos I won't tell! LOL!!] I been watching video clips on youtube but can't wait for the viva workshop!!

----------


## vivaboy76

hi,
eddy,

Where to buy coconut husk and multi bond???

thanks

----------


## hayabusa

hey eddy, i've never been into vivariums at all and have never posted in this section. but after seeing all your hard work, i must really say it's paying off very well. i think you just got me poisoned into another passionate hobby, everything about your set up is stunning and tongue grabbing. 

i wish you luck, remember to take a breather for yourself as well. 

regards,
baker.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi baker

Thanks for kind words !

Wish you all the best if you decide to give yourself a go! I will try my best to help you if I'm not flying, signs

----------


## jaymes

I've just read all the pages one by one. Go through all the DIY.... what a marvelous job mr eddy...... all that really inspiring  :Very Happy:

----------


## eddy planer

> I've just read all the pages one by one. Go through all the DIY.... what a marvelous job mr eddy...... all that really inspiring


Hi Jaymes,

Thanks for so encouraging, I bet you can do the same!!

----------


## eviltrain

woot, Eddy. long time no see ( updated too )!

----------


## eddy planer

> woot, Eddy. long time no see ( updated too )!


Hi Bro,

Sure, buddy!

My background which I did peat, wood chips and polymer starting to rip apart... The reason is the left over big black crickets eating up the black ground slowly and thus created holes as big as 50 cent coin. So these fatties grabbed this opportunity and ripped the back ground apart to create the new hiding place!!!! Sighs.....

----------


## dkk08

That's always the problem if you throw all the crickets in the tank... so best method is still to hand feed one by one... even meal worms or super worms have the same damage, they chew up what ever background or deco they can eat...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

Now i just being bombard by some really crazy feeling of mine for nearly a week , longing to create another mega terrarium. This time will be 6ft long x 2.5ft width x 5ft high with 2 or 3 sliding doors. And my current 4ft high tank will made way for this mega tank.

What do you think, folks? of course with my wife approval ( not yet, oops!)

----------


## eviltrain

go ahead!!!!!! i support you ( spritually ) hahahaha

----------


## tiintinn

Another masterpiece in the craving or building  :Smile: , need an additional pair of hands? Willing Apprentice  :Smile: 

Cheers
David

----------


## aquarius

I'd say, Juz Go For It!

----------


## RonWill

Hey Eddy, you building another mega palu from scratch again??!! Have you taken your medication????!!

6 feet long huh? I think you're bored but I will enjoy reading the build updates. What's gonna happen to your current palu?

----------


## Merviso

Eddy, a setup this size should be call a 
* Mega Paludarium Cabinet Tank !!! 
*

----------


## dkk08

I'm available if you need help bro

----------


## BFG

Eddy, what will be the thickness of the glass for your new tank?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi BFG

I'm still go for 8mm thick glass panel for this tank . There is no need to use 10 or 12 mm glass panel for this 5ft tall tank and it isn't going to hold a large volume of water. As usual this mega tank will be holding less than 1 ft of water.

Anyway, I'm selling my 1st 4ft tall palu to make way for the new 5ft tall tank . Hence I will again DIY this 6 ft length x 3 ft wide x 5 ft tall (with pictures, of course!) maybe either Nov or Jan if I can find a buyer for my current tank. 

let me know your thoughts

----------


## BFG

I reckon the gross weight of your new tank would be double what a standard similar length tank would be. You might need a longer cabinet to disperse the weight.

----------


## flipsee

Hi Bros, 

sorry not meant to hijack but have some question from the gurus here  :Smile:  .... i saw that mist system is used (sorry i'm a noob) to keep the environment moist (for the frogs) may i know what are the option beside the mist system to keep the tank moist (for small tank like about 2ft)?
also if using the mist system will it make the glass "foggy"... how to keep the tank moist but the glass less foggy so can see inside the tank without need to clean the glass surface so often?

sorry if it is a lousy question.... :P

awesome tank by the way.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> sorry if it is a lousy question.... :P



HI there. there is no questions as a lousy question. Every question is a good ones because it brings froth enlightment.

With regards to your question, I believe that for a 2 feet, there is no need for a misting kit. As long as you can keep in the moisture,there is no need for extra misting. So far for all my works, I lock in the moisture by placing a glass lid over the tank.

By so doing, I reckon that I manage to lock in at least 75% of the moisture in because every morning, the clients shares that the tank has a very misty and foggy look. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## flipsee

Thank you for the input, i think i'll try to cover the tank with the glass cover first to see how is it before setting-up... con only dream to have big set-up like this one  :Smile: ....

looking forward for the journal of the mega terrarium....  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> Hi BFG
> 
> I'm still go for 8mm thick glass panel for this tank . There is no need to use 10 or 12 mm glass panel for this 5ft tall tank and it isn't going to hold a large volume of water. As usual this mega tank will be holding less than 1 ft of water.
> 
> Anyway, I'm selling my 1st 4ft tall palu to make way for the new 5ft tall tank . Hence I will again DIY this 6 ft length x 3 ft wide x 5 ft tall (with pictures, of course!) maybe either Nov or Jan if I can find a buyer for my current tank. 
> 
> let me know your thoughts


Can a tank this size fits in the lift?

----------


## limz_777

sounds like a huge set-up , what will the scape be like  :Grin: ?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,
Previously, I had placed my DIY 3"x2"x4" paludarium tank on my sturdy tea-table, now my table-top is already rot real badly due to water(waterfall) seeping out from the glass door...sighs.

Look like i have to DIY 4'x 2.25"x 2" a strong wooden rack for my nearly 160 kg of glass paludarium. Hence, I'll be using Chengal wood instead of stainless steel for this project. And after the completion of this Chengal wooden rack, I'll relocate the paludarium and the rack from living hall to my balcony to make way for another 4ft x 2ft x 6ft tank for my living.

What do you think?

----------


## BFG

> Hi folks,
> Previously, I had placed my DIY 3"x2"x4" paludarium tank on my sturdy tea-table, now my table-top is already rot real badly due to water(waterfall) seeping out from the glass door...sighs.
> 
> Look like i have to DIY 4'x 2.25"x 2" a strong wooden rack for my nearly 160 kg of glass paludarium. Hence, I'll be using Chengal wood instead of stainless steel for this project. And after the completion of this Chengal wooden rack, I'll relocate the paludarium and the rack from living hall to my balcony to make way for another 4ft x 2ft x 6ft tank for my living.
> 
> What do you think?


I think 1 more tank in the kitchen area is feasible. Or maybe a racking system. Think about it.

----------


## s98432512

Wow ..awesome tank ..now i liek to own one just like this ... !!!!!
can't wait to see your new mega tank construction .


any idea where would be a good place to buy some tree frog????

cheers

----------


## eddy planer

I thought of acquire customised cabinet for my heavyweight 4ft tall paludarium. However, I really seriously do not like the idea using normal plywood to build customised cabinets. The shop owner claimed they used the plywood to build ADA cabinets or whatever brand cabinet. The problem is my 4ft tall tank often has been creeping from the waterfall and will rot any plywood. I even asked for Chengal wood to build the rack but quoted me SGD2500 or more that had prompted me to DIY Chengal customised rack.

Hence, I had already ordered two pcs of Chengal planks of 8ft long each, 3" thick Marine plywood, water- proof laminate sheet and rental of carpenter workshop and tools for two days usage. I going to upload all the step by step pictures for your reference. Look like I going to be a carpenter for 2 days!

Hope this going to be blast for you guys hungry to DIY.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks!

This going to be blast for you and for me, too.

Look I got at last recieved these 8ft Chengal planks 
http:/

http:/

Look at these after saw the plank , notice the white (after saw) and shaded(before saw) Chengal wood really do change colour in aged.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Attached the Marine graded plywood, used to build modern cabin cruiser.Hence this have to be a durable water- proof. Look at those layer by layer of synthetic patches and fully waterproof structural adhesive. 
http:/
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks!
The showdown is here. I'm going to DIY it, wish me good luck, and I hope you'll have a blasting time reading! There you are:

Measured the Chengal planks 
http:/

Lay the plank on the sawing machine and saw them to my required size!
http:/

There you are, those completed saw planks to built legs are now ready!
http:/

Next step, this process will be shave the excess wood to create a L step by using sawing machine.
http:/


See how this work...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,


Look closely to that , many saw cutting or groves, 

http:/
http:/

Guess what I going to do next step?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks 

There you are...!

Using Chisel to cut off the excess
http:/

Or use hammer to whack off those , too!
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

There you are, chisel off some bit of excess and really carefully chisel flat to create a perfect L-shape groove

http:/ 

there you are a perfect L-shape groove
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

here i carefully lay another plank to try out the L-shape groove.. let hope this work. Oops!
http:/

Bingo! It's fit like glove!

http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Time to joint them with 6'' screws . drilled to ensure hole in proper location.http:/

Some proper place to joint with 6" screws to closely fit.
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

There you are the frame of rack is completed
http:/

Now fitting legs to the frame
http:/

to be continue...

----------


## eddy planer

Now using 4" tap screws to joint leg to the frame..
http:/

Tap Screw standing by..
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Alas, this process isn't easy. While screwing this leg plank to the frame, the whole thing start to wobble .But i can manageable .
http:/

Two plank of leg completed.. 2 legs more to go!
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Now its almost 50% completed.. all legs are secured!
http:/

Now chamfering the legs with shaver, i mean wood shaver!
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

After the completed of the frame with legs, I have to ensure the everything are really secure. So using a big clamp to clamp tightly to one another for at least 2 hrs.

http:/
the next step..
use scrap wood to protect my precious chengal wood for clamping.
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Yeah folks

with much difficult to secure the fella!
http:/
another side as well.
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Now the clamping process completed after 2 hrs. now the 3'' thick Marine graded plywood 
http:/

Done the marking to ensure all the pin point location are correct position.
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Now use 6'' tap screws to secure it.
http:/

All tap screws already inserted and secure.
http:/

Now the Chengal rack is 80% completed with me...within 3hrs of my fruits
http:/

to be continue.....

----------


## Luc Tango

wah bro, really blown away by your skills. lots of effort man. I'm going to DIY a small terrarium soon with just light weight acrylic (not going to have much water). any tips for me? (although i've learnt alot from the thread already.) :P

by the way, you should probably list down the contacts that you got your accessories/items from and perhaps we could have it up as a sticky for DIY enthusiasts!

----------


## RonWill

> ...now the 3'' thick Marine graded plywood


 Eddy, the marine ply is really 3 inches thick???!!! What's the price like for a 4x8ft stock sheet?

You know what you look like in the last pic? The only business long-sleeved shirt carpenter I know with a Mont Blanc & iPhone 4 in his pocket!! HAHAHAHA!!!!

Nice work bro!! Waiting for your next updates.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Hmmm, thanks for reading, I really do hope this DIY Chengal built helps you, or you find it interesting.

Now , the laminate sheet been placed on the rack ready to be measure and cut.
http:/

Now, in order to cut the laminate sheet to size and its required a sawing machine. It been placed on top of sawing machine
http:/

There you are.. the laminate sheet is sawing.
http:/

to be continue..

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Its time to use adhesive to bond between the laminate sheet and the rack
http:/

Now the laminate sheet been placed on the rack after the adhesive glue turn a little dry (about 15 mins ) Ensure there is no bubbles within the adhesive glue between the sheet and the rack or else it will be easily pop out when weather turns very warm.
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Now I'm using the shedder to remove the excess laminate sheet 
http:/

A closer look with the shedder and the excess sheet been shed off.

http:/

See what a precision cut if use shedder. Remember never use saw or chisel to cut off the laminate sheet. If you have a very sharp pen knife will do a good job but since I paid for the rental of all the workshop tools to built my rack , so why not...oops!
http:/

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

Aha! the Chengal rack is almost completed after shedding off the laminar excess sheet. 

http:/

Folks, I'm pleased to announce that the DIY 4ft wide Chengal racking is now completed after the final laminating the small wall of rack. I had tested its strength of 300kg weight-load capacity with Hydraulic Press machine. So my 4ft high Tank should be fitting well on the rack without any problem.

http:/

another side
http:/

to be continue .... the transporting of 75 kg DIY Chengal rack

----------


## eddy planer

> DIY a small terrarium soon with just light weight acrylic


Hi Luc,

I was advised against using acrylic material for my 4ft tall terrarium as this acrylic material will be changed physically and also blurring in changed of climate. Moreover, all bonded acrylic sheets will crack off duration of hot climate. 
I tested to build a small 2 ft high terra-tank by using acrylic material, at the beginning for the first 2 months the tank look okay. However, its started to discolour and has blemished all over. You will be disappointed if your DIY project turns out to be. 
If you like to DIY, try to acquire 3ft glass tank without any brackets. Get measured two ready cut glass sheet, to seal the glass sheet with silicon to top opening and the bottom opening as well. This will be the glass door to prevent most of the critters to escape.
Show me some plan you got I will try to help you to complete your dream built.

I'm will be waiting for your thoughts

----------


## Luc Tango

Hi Eddy,

are you sure you are not a carpenter? your stand looks real solid.

Thanks for the input on the use of acrylic. I have a friend that told me to use glass too as glass is cheaper and more sturdy. I am actually thinking of modelling the terrarium after yours. one will be 16" x 14" x 11" and another 16" x 14" x 18". any advice on how thick the glass should be? I am not going to put much water in it, probably just a liter or two. ( just enough for a small pool.)

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Luc
Hehehe, I a carpenter? Yeah, I used to love woodwork during my secondary school days and did part-time carpenter during my poly vacation. Now as a head of R&D engineering, I've to be all-rounder in all kinds of technical engineering. If you ask me can you remove an oil tanker's 80 tons propeller out and reassemble it back again or even assemble a Boeing 747's Roll Royce's turbines or design and assemble an automation machine that develop computer HD, I must say I did that before!
As for your built of 16"x14"x11" glass tank, try 3mm thick. Mine is 10mm thick for my mega tank. You also need 4 glass vice clamps,3 Dow Corning clear neutral silicon cartridges with gun, 10mm thick styrofaom sheets for glass laying , plenty of old newspapers and out of bound to children work area.

Please do read step by step of my glass built or watch some you tube that show how to build glass tank to gain your confidence to start building DIY glass tank. If you need my attention to assist you, just let me know 3-5 days in advance, however all tools must be ready I 'd recommended earlier and I will show you the rope of how to seal the glass togther with a small token of "Tiger" can will do.

----------


## David Moses Heng

can share with us the price of the table? Maybe your source also?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi David,

I have been quoted SGD2500 just for this Chengal rack. Hence, I only paid the wood material of 16 ft long Chengal plank, marine ply and laminate sheet for SGD550 from one of the carpenter shops in Bukit Batok Industrial area. The rest I do myself.

----------


## pyl

real life BOB the Builder.

----------


## dkk08

Great looking stand Eddy! Can't wait to see the 4ft tall tank! What's the scape and inhabitants going to be?

----------


## Luc Tango

well Eddy, must say you are really technically gifted then.  :Very Happy:  I intend to just get the materials and pass it on to my friend to build for me. He is another hands-on person and have built his own "luohan HDB" before. and of course i will sit beside and learn whatever i can. (i'm the sort that can't learn by just reading or watching videos, need some On-Job-Training) :P

well, maybe i can drop by your house someday and have a Tiger?  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> Great looking stand Eddy! Can't wait to see the 4ft tall tank! What's the scape and inhabitants going to be?


Oops Dez,

This rack is new replacement as the current rack is rotting away and totally unsafe for my 250kg White Tree inhabitants's 4ft tall paludarium. That why I build this solid Chengal rack. Everything is still the same except for the flora which I already replaced.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Luc,

Then you most welcome to my home anytime whatever I'm in Singapore and have cold-ice Tiger (my fridge filled with Tigers) with me.

----------


## stormhawk

Eddy, excellent work on the stand. How come you didn't choose to use a solid piece of wood instead of plywood for the flat section?

----------


## felix_fx2

Good to see the replacement is already done. So fast.

----------


## eddy planer

Good question stomhawk!

The cost of for another 8ft Chengal plank to make the flat section will be another SGD240 whereas the marine grade ply is SGD 85. However, the marine ply is durable and waterproof and will not rot easily. To make the matter even better, I can lay another sturdy, scratch- proof and water proof laminated sheet to protect the marine ply. 

Anyway , its really does look good agree? :Roll Eyes:

----------


## BFG

Looks good indeed. I would buy it if I want one!

----------


## stormhawk

If it didn't look good you wouldn't show it Eddy.  :Laughing: 

What did you use to coat the sides of the marine ply top? It looks purplish on my screen.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi stormhawk

These ones are purplish laminate sheet, which located on the side of the ply. I couldn't be able to source similar side laminated sheet, and I just accept it FOC from the kind carpenter. 

Anyway,do you like my stand? oops..

----------


## Merviso

Eddy.... You are amazing!  :Well done:

----------


## stormhawk

Of course I like the stand. It's excellent work. Plus doing it yourself is way cheaper than the quote you received for the stand in the first place. The purplish laminate looks good too. Matches the tone of the wood.  :Well done:

----------


## Luc Tango

Seriously, I wonder who wouldn't like the stand? can we make orders?  :Grin:

----------


## cdckjn

Actually, buying chengal and DIY yourself is quite easy, as the way Eddy did it is rather simple with the simple rebate joint that he cut with the cross-cut saw. The issue is that obtaining a workshop with the cross-cut saw is the difficult part. The rest of the work, with the drilling and then the long 6" screws is also the easy part. I can say the lamination is very well-done, KUDOs to Eddy and the edging with the purple strip is awesome.

I think that your 4 ft will be more secure now with this new table. AWESOME!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

Many thanks to folks for reading my DIY Chengal stand/rack, hope you guys enjoy the step by step DIY. Well its time to transport my proudest moment to show off my family that I built... :Grin: 

I cannot transport this stand to my new SUV, is far too big to load in my SUV boots. I managed to persuade the kind carpenter to borrow his truck to transport my built home. Alamak! I still need the help from carpenter to load 75kg stand to truck.


There you are .. positional my built right at my balcony. Hey this stand really matching my balcony wall!  :Roll Eyes: 



Now its time to start look for the real professional mover to shift my 200kg- 4ft tall tank from living hall to my balcony. I dare ask any of my friends nor the members of this AQ for help or else I will be end up foot your hospital bill for causing a slip disk!  :Roll Eyes: 

To be continue...folks and I won't disappoint you guys. Did I share with you? I'm still pondering to DIY another 6ft tall x 5ft length terro tank, my dearest Queen is now against my next project ....sighs, but I will still strive as hard as long my fanaticism of DIY don't die on me. :Grin:

----------


## reborn4ever

Power man.. You are really a DIY king... Do you take in student?? I want to be your student.. Lol

----------


## eddy planer

Hi cdckjn,

I really appreciate your comments...the things you said buying Chengal wood, materials and rest of work are relatively easy for you. Its seems to me that you had done it before, or maybe you taught your students in your secondary school can do even better than this. 
Next time I ask more of your advice for better design if I plan another DIY built..shall I?

----------


## cdckjn

Haha, nice location for the 4ft - the balcony. Just one thing to note - that in the evening, (from your photo) the sunlight will "heat" up the tank (greenhouse effect). You should mist the tank around 4-6pm to allow the temperature to cool. Chengal is ok, as I can order. The workshop tools are pok fro me,as I am experienced. The constrution method that you use is simple and accurate and well-built, the best for quick an effective solution for DIY people like us.

----------


## Luc Tango

well, it a'int simple to me. i'm not technically gifted and probably will spend twice as much as Eddy just to get things right if I DIYed.  :Embarassed:

----------


## stormhawk

The stand just nice for your balcony Eddy. Some new flats come with really small balconies. Color and tone really matches too with the wall and tiles in the balcony.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks,

I arranged professional movers last Thursday night. Everything went smoothly and what a great relief for me. I arranged and relocated the wire-up, Laguna canister with Rio 26HF pump, water tubing and lighting system orderly. Below the stand notice, the blue tray where I kept 2 4"Red Slider turtles where they're really enjoying climbing up bog wood.

Tank lamp isn't activate


With Tank's T5 lamp 


Another side of tank. notice the diaphragm pump for misting system which locate just beside the tank.
 

Another one


to be continue.. the fauna in action

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

There you are some fauna or White Tree Frogs to admire for all frog- lovers! Enjoy folks!



Another closed up with cute eyes it got!



another one more!



Hope that you guys like it...the completed DIY tank and stand with smiling Kermit the frog!

----------


## diazman

Open house?  :Grin:  Your DIY skills is impressive! I wanna learn a thing or two from you, build my own custom tank stand

----------


## eddy planer

Hi diazman

Thanks for your participation in my postings... you're most welcome to my home to peep through my Kermit, the frog, and we 'll have some Tiger is you like.

----------


## reborn4ever

Hi Eddy, When can we go to your house?? Wait until neck also long le.. : )

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Marcus

Come come please!

----------


## fotoudavid

Eddy, if you are showing some DIY skills on building the viva etc, i am more then happy to contribute my DWs and Bogwood for you to demonstrate. Only thing is, please make it happen fast!!! LOL.
I have no more extra tank for you to use....

But have some small pebbles, sands.....



Let me know so that i keep in my store room.

----------


## fotoudavid

i have some java ferns as well..... and big nanas

----------


## eddy planer

Hi David,

All for me? FOC? 

Okay then, I use this to set up either palu or ripa. 

So when can i collect from you David?

----------


## fotoudavid

> Hi David,
> 
> All for me? FOC? 
> 
> Okay then, I use this to set up either palu or ripa. 
> 
> So when can i collect from you David?


ya free, but please use it as demonstration for people interested to learn a few tricks fro you, i also want to learn from you how to build...
you can collect it tomorrow say afternoon. 

if starting the small class let me know in advance thanks..... must see how you do......

----------


## fotoudavid

oh ya my contact is 97954615

----------


## sateman

Wow! that's a humongous tank and what a beauty....love the kermit shot too! Awesome skills bro. Simply awesome!

----------


## reborn4ever

> Hi Marcus
> 
> Come come please!


OK Eddy, When will you be free? : )

----------


## avex30

Duhz going to thru the journal only make my mouth drop and jaw drop further and bigger bro............

----------


## eddy planer

Hi avex30

Why not you setup you dream palu if you like. Need my guidance , I'm more than happy to mentor your built if you want for return if you upload your new thread to show off your new built, hor?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks!

Hmmm I got some good news for any members in this AQ, who are really fascinated about paludarium projects, will able to join the casual discussion about paluadrium session at GC, If you are interested, please register.r. :Smile: 



see you there folks!

----------


## mincedmeat

I saw the GC updates! Good on you eddy! I have been following your journal for awhile and I must say that I am very impressed with your work here!  :Smile:  I might set one up, in time to come. 2 tanks at home is enough to take up most of my time  :Knockout:  :Knockout:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi mince meat

Thanks for supporting my thread, I really do love to meet you in person there. Do drop over and register if you can, you will learn more from the person himself! :Wink:

----------


## Merviso

Hi Eddy, I just sign up to attend all the sessions! See you there!!!  :Wink:

----------


## jaymes

so sad that i cannot attend....maybe next time ....

----------


## xiaofeng90

Hi eddy ,

Just went though all the 15 pages of your D.I.Y story and happen to saw you D.I.Y your rack.
May i know where can you get your wood from and is it possible i make a 3tier wood rack
for my 2ft fish tank can they support the weight ? 2ftx1ftx2ft tank 1 and 2 and last tank 2ft x 1ft x1ft ?
Cause i was quote with 3 tier stand $160+$50 transport fee and this make my mind of D.I.Y my own
wood rack and cabinet myself.

Thanks
xiaofeng.

----------


## RonWill

> Cause i was quote with 3 tier stand $160+$50 transport fee and this make my mind of D.I.Y my own...


 By the time you're done choosing suitable wood material (in Eddy's case, it's chengai wood), measuring/squaring/cutting wood to planned dimensions (factor in availability of power tools), necessary hardware (screws, bolts, nuts, etc), assembly and smell of glue, a place to do all your work (rental?), PLUS having to lug the whole thing home... I think you'll look back and preferred to spend that $210... that is, if your DIY rack isn't wobbly and still ready for use...

DIY projects are very satisfying BUT it doesn't ALWAYS mean cost savings. Good luck.

----------


## xiaofeng90

> By the time you're done choosing suitable wood material (in Eddy's case, it's chengai wood), measuring/squaring/cutting wood to planned dimensions (factor in availability of power tools), necessary hardware (screws, bolts, nuts, etc), assembly and smell of glue, a place to do all your work (rental?), PLUS having to lug the whole thing home... I think you'll look back and preferred to spend that $210... that is, if your DIY rack isn't wobbly and still ready for use...
> 
> DIY projects are very satisfying BUT it doesn't ALWAYS mean cost savings. Good luck.



Thanks Ronwill after some thinking i find its quite troublesome so i went to look for another replacement and i finally found a 4 tier metel rack these industrial uand each tier can support up to max 150kg loads and was quote $140 for the length of 120cm +$10 installation and delivery charges. Anyway i really love your setup Eddy's , read your first tank and was attacked by termite.
Too bad my girlfriend always complain about i spending too much time on my tank  :Sad:

----------


## RonWill

oh yes, I forgot to mention treating the wooden rack to minimize bug attacks as well!!  :Grin: 

XiaoFeng, don't take what I listed as discouragement. Rather, think of the possibilities and satisfaction that comes with it, for without knowing and going through the time, effort and possible failure of your design, one will never be able to fully appreciate the dedication to seeing the completion of a project... 

...and still wanting to go through all that crap again, like Eddy.  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

Xiaofeng, Eddy's goal was never cost savings to begin with actually.
More or less it is functionality and satisfaction, which why i also take my hats off the few DIY sensei. (plus the fact, they keep on doing it)

Most females are that way, no worries. (there are a few who are as poisoned as their soulmates  :Razz: )

----------


## xiaofeng90

haha agree see how much he spend  :Shocked:  well after i ord soon next year i shall make one big project and expect my gf to make lots of noise and nagging ....sigh
So for the meantime till i ord i shall keep learning and gain more knowledge to inspire me on ideas and so.
Hope to see eddy next upcoming big project  :Grin:

----------


## cdckjn

Sometimes DIY is more about buying something and then fitting or modifying it better (or best) to your inidiviual needs. Tha's why DIY i more satisfying for more experienced people like Eddy. So someimes in order to save time and effort, we have to spend a little moeny to get things correct.

----------


## tetrakid

This is particularly true of power filters and custom DIY bio media, which is the 'biological engine' of the whole tank environment.  :Smile:  




> Sometimes DIY is more about buying something and then fitting or modifying it better (or best) to your inidiviual needs. Tha's why DIY i more satisfying for more experienced people like Eddy. So someimes in order to save time and effort, we have to spend a little moeny to get things correct.

----------


## 14litre

Hi Eddy,

I am researching on diy caves, using pebbles/slates. I am planning to make small caves for my mini crayfishes in a 14 litres of tank.

then I came across this thread where your expertise was mentioned on making rocks with styrofoam and cement.

I am not sure if this thread of yours covered that (because I have yet read thru all the pages) and I would be delighted if you can provide some pointers in making these rocks. 

Thank you in advance.

----------


## 14litre

> Hi Eddy,
> 
> I am researching on diy caves, using pebbles/slates. I am planning to make small caves for my mini crayfishes in a 14 litres of tank.
> 
> then I came across this thread where your expertise was mentioned on making rocks with styrofoam and cement.
> 
> I am not sure if this thread of yours covered that (because I have yet read thru all the pages) and I would be delighted if you can provide some pointers in making these rocks. 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I think I found it, should be this page.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ictures!/page6

I will read up in detail and the rest of the pages. I will post my questions if any. Thanks.

----------


## 14litre

> Hi Folks,
> 
> I arranged professional movers last Thursday night. Everything went smoothly and what a great relief for me. I arranged and relocated the wire-up, Laguna canister with Rio 26HF pump, water tubing and lighting system orderly. Below the stand notice, the blue tray where I kept 2 4"Red Slider turtles where they're really enjoying climbing up bog wood.
> 
> Tank lamp isn't activate
> http://&#91;IMG]http://i957.photobucket.....jpg&#91;/IMG]


Amazing! I am impressed and inspired by your work!  :Well done:

----------


## 14litre

Hi Eddy,

I would like to make a small cave using styrofoam and cement. 
it will be 5" cube at most, very small size.

you have mentioned the following for your project.
-5 liters of concrete & bonding additive, 
-2 kg of premixed concrete/sand/waterproof, 

I will try to get these items from my neightbourhood hardware shop. 
does that mean the above are 2 items only, 
meaning concrete & bonding additive are premixed, 
and the concrete/sand/waterproof are also premixed?

I will try to look for the styrofoam sheet also. 
May I know where did you get your 4" thick styrofoam? Usually I see those thin ones only.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi 14litre,

What's an unusual nickname you got!.LOL!

Back to work.

You may obtain from premixed concrete with waterproof additive and sand from construction hardware. The Styrofoam must be high density foam which harder and durable than common foam using for glass tank 's base. If you like wanna some of the foam, I can jolly give you some of it, however, let me totally revamp of my 6ft long paludarium first in mid-June and maybe at the same time you may even have my share of concrete/waterproof material. 

If you wanna to learn how to crave the foam to the cave that you like, I can jolly show you some rope, too, but you must promise you will upload step by step picture in your new thread, okay?

I will soon inform you my schedule if you are interested to join in the fun...you game?

Let me know your thoughts.

----------


## 14litre

I was thinking of a nick that would give an easy identity of myself as well as my small 14 litre of tank, couldn't think one that's easier than 14litre.  :Grin: 

oh.. how do we tell that a styrofoam is a high density one? 
does that mean it will sink also? I have been thinking of ways to make it sink, from those normal styrofoam that I knew.

Instead of concrete, can we use paint? are there any paint that is aquarium safe? 
Please pardon my ignorance because I am thinking of an easier way and something that I will not make a mess to my place. I am also thinking of applying different shade/tone instead of a mono tone. (crazy ideas only, I am not very artistic and chances of an ugly end product is very high)  :Razz: 

Many thanks for the material offer. Cheers for that. 
After looking at your work, and the styrofoam possibility, I have actually thought of some crazy ideas and I was hoping to get materials of my own so that I can keep it for many other use also.
I wouldn't want to end up taking too much from you.

The sketch below is my first idea. 
I have another idea but haven't got the chance to sketch it out yet.



I saw a LFS selling some styrofoam sheets and the max thickness is 1" only.
I was thinking of cutting it into square pieces, then glue all up to form a cube, then carve out the caves and shape.

Would this be possible? I just bought a aquarium safe silicon, can it be used to stick styrofoam together?

it would be great if I can meet you during yr next project.
let's see when yr schedule is firm up and I will join you if the time permits. 
sometimes my son (toddler) is very possessive, quite reluctant to let his dad disappear even for a sec.  :Very Happy: 

sure, certainly it will be my pleasure to share my step-by-step work here, if I succeed of course.  :Razz:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi 14litres,

High density Styrofoam is harder than the LFS selling foam which meaning will still float. In fact, all Styrofoam will float no matter what. The only way to sink the foam is using eggcrate as your proposal cave base. However, the eggcrate need to be bigger than the cave base so that you may use sand gravel and rock to secure the cave down. Alternately pre-mixed concrete/ sand the whole cave will be able to weight down the cave better.

You may only use acrylic paint for any aquatic, viva and palu projects. If you like to square up to form into cube and crave it by yourself...that's even better. A word of caution uses a very sharp pen-knife instead of using a kitchen knife, okay. If you're not too sure, do read my article , hope this will help you. :Smile: 



let me know your thoughts

----------


## 14litre

wow! great stuff on your article. it is very clear with the pics and easy-to-follow instructions.

I see. I will goto LFS to check out the eggcrate.

I have bought white aquarium-safe silicon (instead of black). would it give a good bonding for the eggcrate and styrofoam? I might need to buy the black one instead, to make it look nicer, as wht your article has mentioned.

you have mentioned clear spray in your article. 
does that mean we will spray this after sun-ning the painted background?

where can I get those high density styrofoam, acrylic paint and clear spray? normal art-and-craft (e.g. Art Friend) shop? 

oh.. thanks for the pen knife tips. I think I still have one in my storeroom, finally it comes to use after years of keeping.  :Grin: 

please pardon my ignorance with so many questions and thank you for your time and patience in answering it.

Cheers.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi 14liter,
I'm so glad that you are about to DIY your first project...wow :Jump for joy: 

You may still use your white silicon for your project, the black silicon what i mentioned in my article will help to easy camouflage painting and bond. You may try to obtain this Blue can clear to gloss protection spray ( look at the "paint" picture in article)) and acrylic paint from Art Friend ( Bras Basah Rd), if possible you may try to ask the Art Friend 'staff for high density foam, remember the foam is harder than the normal foam.( you need to press with your thumb and first finger) Please source the similar pen knife from Art's friend, too. The more expensive the better, choose the pen knife means for PCB work, okay look carefully how my penknife look like.okay.

Hope this will help you! :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

Hi Eddy, 

Actually I am very eager to start. I guess I will be doing it right now if I am still in my college days.  :Grin: 
In fact I must thank you for your writeups and feedback, otherwise it will take me ages to figure all these out, not forgetting how inspiring your works were.

I think I am pretty set now, on what materials and where to get. I have printed out your "paint" picture too.  :Razz: 

okay, I will keep you posted by starting a new post when I am ready to start with all the materials.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi 14litre, have you thought of using real rocks instead? They are less messy and easier to handle. Furthermore, they are modular and you can change the design as and you want. and IMHO, real rocks are way cheaper as compared to fake rocks. Just my 2 cents.  :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

> Hi 14litre, have you thought of using real rocks instead? They are less messy and easier to handle. Furthermore, they are modular and you can change the design as and you want. and IMHO, real rocks are way cheaper as compared to fake rocks. Just my 2 cents.


actually this was my initial plan, to construct the cave using real rocks.

then I came to know this styrofoam method which I liked because you can carve and make anything out of it basically. 

I am ok with either method, just feel like trying it before my "crazy heat" on cave-making is gone.  :Grin: 

to make caves out of real rocks,
do you mean simply by stacking it
or silicon the rocks together to make one?

I have tried looking for those flat slate rocks in LFS but couldn't find it. 

this youtube below is the one that I am trying to make from the slate rocks. I turned to styrofoam idea after failing to find those rocks.

do you have any idea where can I get these flat slate rocks?

www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=a8XYoUOpRsg
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8XYoUOpRsg

----------


## David Moses Heng

YOu may want to give me a buzz. I can bring you to buy the rocks that you want and they allow you to choose from their stash. It is not a LFS though.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi 14liter,

Wow, you can construct a cave out of rock or slate, too. This will be even more natural by using lava rocks, slates and even granite. You may still use silicon for rock stacking, this time, I would recommend a use black silicon for this rocky cave project.

Try Thomson's nurseries which along Thomson Road or just beside Singapore Polo Club. They got plenty of slates but no lava rocks( you may obtain from Green Chapter)

Hope this will help you.

----------


## 14litre

> Hi 14liter,
> 
> Wow, you can construct a cave out of rock or slate, too. This will be even more natural by using lava rocks, slates and even granite. You may still use silicon for rock stacking, this time, I would recommend a use black silicon for this rocky cave project.
> 
> Try Thomson's nurseries which along Thomson Road or just beside Singapore Polo Club. They got plenty of slates but no lava rocks( you may obtain from Green Chapter)
> 
> Hope this will help you.


your information definitely helps as always. Let me visit those Thomson nurseries first. A good chance to let my son run wild also.  :Grin: 




> YOu may want to give me a buzz. I can bring you to buy the rocks that you want and they allow you to choose from their stash. It is not a LFS though.


Thanks for the info and offer also. Let me see if I can find from the Thomson nurseries first. I will update here again (probably after this weekend) if I have problem finding it. 

Cheers to all.

*self edited to remove my own lingo*  :Razz:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi 14liter

Don't try Far East Flora and the rest which located in front of hospital or condo, try the back lane, the four nurseries which facing the bungalows.

----------


## 14litre

> Hi 14liter
> 
> Don't try Far East Flora and the rest which located in front of hospital or condo, try the back lane, the four nurseries which facing the bungalows.


got it. thanks!  :Well done:

----------


## 14litre

Hi Eddy,

I did not get a chance to go to the those nurseries last weekend. Instead, I have bought the styrofoam materials to start my diy project. I have started this thread on my progress.

----------


## Zenith82

Hi Eddy, just to say hi again. I was the guy who Raymond brought me to you home to see your paladurium. Beautifully made, it had given Raymond alot of inspiration to make his own vivarium too! Haha, once again nice meeting you and sorry for the sudden drop by as we can't find your contact
number.

----------


## gan77

wow...bro, simply gorgeous tanksetup...You are the Guru of DIY...

Cheers and ups for your hard-work.
Your froggies and fishes are damned envy of all.

Can mind the whole cost for such setup...believe quite a sum of monies paid..

----------

